

These Guys are creating a whole new P2P Internet using Bitcoin tech - BobMarin
http://www.businessinsider.com/these-guys-are-creating-a-new-internet-2014-5

======
sharemywin
wonder if this is open source. Seems like there should be some kind of
democratic governance around the infastructure to something to replace the
interent.

